# S-Works road chainset spider, carbon or alloy?



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

I am getting a S-Works chainset and I wanted some advice on which spider to choose. Do most people run the alloy or the carbon one? And which in people's opinion is the best one to go for?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I run the carbon (of course). 177.5 S-Works Matte Finish Crank Arms, 54/39 S-Works Team Chain Rings, and the carbon spider on my 2013 S-Works Venge.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Caron for sure!


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

I've ran both the alloy (130bcd) and carbon (110bcd) spiders and have noticed zero difference in regards to stiffness. The only issue many had with the alloy spiders is that they were silver, which Specialized seems to have remedied by painting them black to make it virtually impossible to distinguish the two. Do you need to save maybe 20 grams at most on a spider? Some would argue this, but if money is no object, then you won't need me telling you which is best.

P.S.- And this is coming from a racer/weight weenie.


----------



## TheBaron (Jun 5, 2013)

You need to buy crank arms, chain rings and a spider. The 3 together cost £700 with the carbon spider and only £50 less for the alloy spider. For me this was a no brainer, everything else on my bike is carbon so for such a small amount extra why would I not get a carbon spider?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Nismo4x4 said:


> Specialized seems to have remedied by painting them black to make it virtually impossible to distinguish the two.


Actually Specialized makes two different black alloy versions. 2011 was the year of the more gloss finished black alloy spider. For 2012+ they matted the finish a bit but neither are similar to the matte finish of the carbon spider which matches the matte crank arms and matte finish of certain Specialized frames perfectly.

The attention is in the details.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I went with the alloy one. so far, nobody has commented on it nor have I been struck by lightning for committing such a crime against humanity.....


----------

